# PDF Mobile



## EagleEyes

1) Tapatalk is enabled. You can find it, no notification will be given.
2) Default Mobile Style for smart phones
3) Lightweight Style for lower end, light phones.
4) Forumrunner app is also enabled (haven't checked however).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Good,thanks.
Now my old 5230 will be useful again..
Nostalgic me cannot get rid of my old stuff for a newer phone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

mod, i think previous one was better bcoz using it through opera mobile was easier.its a bit cumbersome now.so if u can at least make it so that it is better accessible through opera mobile.btw new PC theme is better. i use opera 6.5 in my samsung galaxy ace.


----------



## A.Rafay

Theres a bug in tapatalk of a post coming to every thread saying congratulations tup!!


----------



## Safriz

yesterday it was loging me off from mobile PDF and was difficult to log in..
Looks fine today.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Hi. 

Weird bug for me on Tapatalk. 







The post highlighted in Yellow is coming up on every page of every thread, right at the top. It messes up the post numbers and is really annoying! I cleared my Tapatalk app cache and the issue still persists so I think it's a bug at your end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Admin,

Is there any plans to develop a specific app for the website?

IMO this would be a good development as PDF has a heavy international traffic of people using smartphones. Also this could make you one of the few Asian defense forums to actually have a specific app developed for itself. 

You could consider releasing apps on limited platforms initially (Android or Windows or Mac OS 6) and progressively add as you see an increase in downloads and traffic. 

If you have an existing app, my apologies.


----------



## WAQAS119

I am also getting "congratulations tup" message.


----------



## Safriz

good recent improvements in PDF mobile..
I can see smileys now,which u couldnt previously..
I get PM instantly..which wasnt available on mobile version previously..
Plus new layout looks good.


----------



## EagleEyes

TapaTalk APP is upgraded you can search Pakistan Defence Forum on tapatalk.


----------



## Black Widow

I am unable to access Mobile-PDF on my Opera browser (Window 6.2). Kindly make the PDF-Mobile version as it was earlier.

Earlier in dropdown menu "Mobile" was visible, Now I can see only PDF 2.0 and lightweight PDF...


Kindly do the needful


----------



## EagleEyes

Lightweight is the Mobile version.
Apart from that you can use Tapatalk App.


----------



## RazorMC

I also kep getting the congratulations  message at the beginning and end of every thread.
Says the user is@AK-47A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

When will the report button be available for mobile??


----------



## ebr77

Salam

I wanted to know is there any app for android phones that I can find in the app store.


----------



## Ayush

yasinbin said:


> Salam
> 
> I wanted to know is there any app for android phones that I can find in the app store.



you can use tapatalk app.
there is no dedicated pdf app.


----------



## A.Rafay

Butters said:


> Hi.
> 
> Weird bug for me on Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The post highlighted in Yellow is coming up on every page of every thread, right at the top. It messes up the post numbers and is really annoying! I cleared my Tapatalk app cache and the issue still persists so I think it's a bug at your end.


 @M-48 you see that picture!! I use this tapatalk program on mobile to post on pdf but your post comes on every thread and disturbs me! Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> @M-48 you see that picture!! I use this tapatalk program on mobile to post on pdf but your post comes on every thread and disturbs me! Lol



Good for you ... Whenever you post something wrong my avatar will stop you )


----------



## Sugarcane

Butters said:


> Hi.
> 
> Weird bug for me on Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The post highlighted in Yellow is coming up on every page of every thread, right at the top. It messes up the post numbers and is really annoying! I cleared my Tapatalk app cache and the issue still persists so I think it's a bug at your end.



AK-47A was devil and is no longer on PDF, I hope your problem will be fixed automatically by now


----------



## Durrak

His problem can't be fixed...  

Devil's King is here @LoveIcon


----------



## Sugarcane

M-48 said:


> His problem can't be fixed...
> 
> Devil's King is here @LoveIcon



LoveIcon is saint of PDF


----------



## Durrak

LoveIcon said:


> LoveIcon is saint of PDF



Then I am angel


----------



## Sugarcane

M-48 said:


> Then I am angel



With M-48 as Id & Tank in avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

LoveIcon said:


> With M-48 as Id & Tank in avatar



Angel of death ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

@A.Rafay is it fixed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

WebMaster said:


> @A.Rafay is it fixed?



No its still there! Congratulating me every time in every thread!


----------



## EagleEyes

http://slickdeals.net/?sdtid=609493...om/us/app/tapatalk-forum-app/id307880732?mt=8

Tapatalk is free right now and PDF works on it.

Download now otherwisw its 1$


----------



## LaBong

New mobile view looks very clean!


----------



## Tehmasib

I was searched app for WP but no app found in market place


----------



## Slav Defence

I am trying to edit/delete my some previous posts via mobile device but edit/delete option is not working.


----------



## Levina

@WebMaster
Remember you asked me to lodge my complaints here (earlier in the day)
so rolling out my list
1) on mobile i cant see any of the signatures
2) i open ur site frm safari on my mobile.....and i cant upload pics frm my iOS. ( tis is biggest issue i am facing bcoz 2 days since joining i havent been able to upload a profile pic even)
3) on ipad it shows me pretty much a desktop version but on mobile the appearance of the site is very diff.though i open ur site from safari on both the iOSes .Y so??

4) some of the alerts r delayed.
5) i guess usually on other sites as soon as u post in a thread u start getting email updates of tat thread.But here its not happening.

Will be back in tis thread wid more queries.
Till then buh bye





.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

yes in mobile mode,i cant see the latest running threads,and i have to click each and every section to view the threads and come back to the main page and start again. this is tiring @WebMaster as i use pdf on mobile 30% of the times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Ayush said:


> @WebMaster as i use pdf on mobile 30% of the times.



Make it 95% for me.

So my requirements r pretty urgent u c.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

When I'm replying a post, keyboard response is very slow. 

Not when making a new post!


----------



## EagleEyes

LaBong said:


> When I'm replying a post, keyboard response is very slow.
> 
> Not when making a new post!



Let me check.

Its same actually on iOS7


----------



## acetophenol

@WebMaster:- after your upgrade,PDF website[not the mobile version] isn't fluent on older gen. Opera browsers,however works fine in latest gen. Opera works fine. However,a mobile specific style (like the lightweight style) or a app would be nice. Not a really a problem,just letting you know


----------



## EagleEyes

acetophenol said:


> @WebMaster:- after your upgrade,PDF website[not the mobile version] isn't fluent on older gen. Opera browsers,however works fine in latest gen. Opera works fine. However,a mobile specific style (like the lightweight style) or a app would be nice. Not a really a problem,just letting you know



We will optimize it for mobile, its responsive. 

App will come, not sure how long it will take be approve by Apple, etc though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

well its working fine so far through my mobile. There are still issues but I am sure @WebMaster will fix them in few days. These issues are......
1. Thread headings are messed up (not in one line for mobile users ).
2. Bring back post and like counts etc.
3. Should be specific color for members categories.
Rest is fine for now.


----------



## SamantK

Site does not open in Tapatalk for android, it gives 400 error. 

@WebMaster you said it works on Tapatalk?


----------



## SamantK

WebMaster said:


> http://slickdeals.net/?sdtid=6094930&sdop=1&sdpid=60128402&sdfid=9&lno=1&trd=https itunes apple co wbr m us a&u2=https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapatalk-forum-app/id307880732?mt=8
> 
> Tapatalk is free right now and PDF works on it.
> 
> Download now otherwisw its 1$




PDF does not work on Tapatalk No matter how many times I try, can you please fix it?


----------



## EagleEyes

samantk said:


> PDF does not work on Tapatalk No matter how many times I try, can you please fix it?


It wont work right now. We will notify when it does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

@WebMaster:The website won't show "New Posts" button when accessed from Opera.Only "live post" is coming up.In total,compared to the earlier version,this one's a real mess when accessed from mobile.Please find a solution for it ASAP.

And,please bring back the "alt+s" shortcut for posting replies.


----------



## Jai_Hind

@WebMaster - I cant edit the TITLE of my new thread from my mobile.... is there any way to do it since i missed few spaces between words in my theread..... thanks


'Wagah of the East' eventalong India-Bangladeshborder | Pakistan Defence


----------



## xxxKULxxx

PDF offered TAPATALK but when i installed and choosed PDF it gave 404 error on my android Smartphone


----------



## LaBong

The forum is getting worse at each passing day, now I'm not getting any head or tail of the main page, titles are in smaller fonts and content is in bugger font. Even the existing issues are not fixed. Not sure what was the need to make it look like older pdf at the expense of functionality. My experience in software development says functionality always is of more prirority than cosmetic.


----------



## acetophenol

@WebMaster:Using This website from Mobile is a real pain,and I have stopped visiting this website altogether. Please do something about it bro,like have a dedicated mobile version or an app.


----------



## Parul

acetophenol said:


> @WebMaster:Using This website from Mobile is a real pain,and I have stopped visiting this website altogether. Please do something about it bro,like have a dedicated mobile version or an app.



Check this. 

Defence.pk Mobile App

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

The auto check for checking duplicate post is not working and this is resulting in many duplicate n triplicate threads though i do check it manually but still it gets posted


----------



## acetophenol

Flamingo said:


> Check this.
> 
> Defence.pk Mobile App


thank you bro,but I am using the good old symbian from Nokia


----------



## Parul

acetophenol said:


> thank you bro,but I am using the good old symbian from Nokia



I'm aware at present App is only available for Android User at the moment.  At times, I do excess PDF from Phone and it's Pain. I hope the issue will be fixed soon and App will work on other platforms too.


----------



## gslv

@WebMaster . i can access pdf through my pc which is connected to wifi. but the problem is i cant access pdf through mobile using uc browser and internet explorer by same wifi . strange . I use Nokia lumia 720. please attend the problem. if it is a problem of IP address i think i would have faced problem both in pc and mobile. but the problem only in mobile is intriguing. even tapatalk on my mobile cannot open defence.pk


----------



## gslv

@WebMaster plz answer my above query.


----------



## EagleEyes

gslv said:


> @WebMaster . i can access pdf through my pc which is connected to wifi. but the problem is i cant access pdf through mobile using uc browser and internet explorer by same wifi . strange . I use Nokia lumia 720. please attend the problem. if it is a problem of IP address i think i would have faced problem both in pc and mobile. but the problem only in mobile is intriguing. even tapatalk on my mobile cannot open defence.pk



Mobile IP and PC IP match? What are they? PM.


----------



## Slav Defence

@WebMaster
Notification feature isn't working properly.yesterday I received 5 thank ratings but notified of two only in Bangladesh protest thread,plus my mentioning feature needs to be fixed too.I have got jhungary's mentions but not that of pkuser2k12 and some more earlier.
Kindly,fix this problem as soon as you can.
-Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

@WebMaster: i can't thank anyone from my mobile


----------



## Jesus

I have installed the app recently. It works great for me, you just select the post you want to thank, a pop-up will rise, you can hit like in that... but not sure, how notifications work..


----------



## najeeb ahmed

nice app quickly work... TapaTalk


----------



## KalaGhoda

acetophenol said:


> @WebMaster: i can't thank anyone from my mobile




It's invisible, but the thank button is there, but it doesn't work many a times...you have to like do multiple presses for that. sometimes, it does, next click undoes, tricky game..


----------



## The Unnamed

Hi @WebMaster 

I can not log in from my phone into the website, android opera browser, it stays in the same page and filling in the blanks with username and password and hitting login keeps me coming back to the same page with the spaces filled in but the same login page. What shall I do ? I can't use the android app too as my play store is screwed up too for the time being.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## cloud_9

It acts weird when you open it in Chrome on Android.When you try deleting something with backspace, it deletes randomly and sometimes the deleted words end up in your published post.


----------



## Levina

@WebMaster 
where art thou?
These days I'm unable to copy the lines in the quote from a member's post. 
I dont know if its an iOS issue (@Abingdonboy I hope you can confirm this since you're also using an iphone6)

I meant this line...


----------



## fatman17

Working now but yesterday was a no show


----------



## Manindra

@WebMaster Kindly launch PDF APP for windows phone also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

@WebMaster Past few days i am not able to post using my phone...... also the orientation of the site has been changed...... now i cannot see the options like new post, or live post thru my mobile...... While trying to reply a post, the text box (or the place we type) is not visible.....

I am not using the app, instead i am suing the phone browser.....and my phone is BB 10 series....


----------



## EagleEyes

nair said:


> @WebMaster Past few days i am not able to post using my phone...... also the orientation of the site has been changed...... now i cannot see the options like new post, or live post thru my mobile...... While trying to reply a post, the text box (or the place we type) is not visible.....
> 
> I am not using the app, instead i am suing the phone browser.....and my phone is BB 10 series....



Which day you started noticing this?


----------



## nair

WebMaster said:


> Which day you started noticing this?



Wont be able to tell the day precisely..... But for past 1 week this issue is there....


----------



## EagleEyes

fatman17 said:


> Working now but yesterday was a no show



@nair hows the app working on android right now?


----------



## nair

WebMaster said:


> @nair hows the app working on android right now?



I am not using the app But the mobile browser...... Earlier i could use PDF from my mobile, the orientation was similar to that from PC... Ever since the changes you made on the site, the entire orientation of site has changed in mobile browser.... Now I cannot post from my mobile because i cant find the text box (or the box where we type the post)...... More over the top line of the thread which contains "Watched threads, new posts, Live posts" is missing........ 

I am still facing the problem....


----------



## doppelganger

@WebMaster sir I have very good experience reading and replying on my non android phone.

what I do is simply access lie another forum and log in and tick the box for "stay logged in"

then I keep accessing "latest alerts" link from something called "fastlane" so I don't have to go through all steps again.

works fine for me sir. eats lots of battery but, as I keep refreshing.


----------



## EagleEyes

nair said:


> I am not using the app But the mobile browser...... Earlier i could use PDF from my mobile, the orientation was similar to that from PC... Ever since the changes you made on the site, the entire orientation of site has changed in mobile browser.... Now I cannot post from my mobile because i cant find the text box (or the box where we type the post)...... More over the top line of the thread which contains "Watched threads, new posts, Live posts" is missing........
> 
> I am still facing the problem....



It should be fixed, can you try? I didn't change anything.


----------



## EagleEyes

Can somebody with Android tell me if the PDF app is working right now or not? I dont have android

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

fatman17 said:


> Working now but yesterday was a no show



Sir, can you tell me if your Android app is functioning properly at the moment?


----------



## nair

WebMaster said:


> It should be fixed, can you try? I didn't change anything.



You know since saturday, PDF is not working for me from my mobile.... I guess there is some kind of restriction is been put from mobile browsing.......


----------



## Slav Defence

WebMaster said:


> Can somebody with Android tell me if the PDF app is working right now or not? I dont have android



It is working great on android's chrome,webby

regards


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

WebMaster said:


> Can somebody with Android tell me if the PDF app is working right now or not? I dont have android


Yeah working nice!


----------



## EagleEyes

Slav Defence said:


> It is working great on android's chrome,webby
> 
> regards



I am talking about the PDF app, not android chrome?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

WebMaster said:


> I am talking about the PDF app, not android chrome?


The app was downloaded by me and found it working well.However,I enjoyed it more on android's chrome browser and hence uninstalled the app.

Regards


----------



## Musafir117

@WebMaster sir
I found better to ask here rather than create a new thread, since I join PDF I'm using it on my iPhone mobile and it's getting great day by day. Another day I log on from my PC and I found out my flags and my rank which I never saw by logging on by my mobile. Any idea?


----------



## EagleEyes

KURUMAYA said:


> @WebMaster sir
> I found better to ask here rather than create a new thread, since I join PDF I'm using it on my iPhone mobile and it's getting great day by day. Another day I log on from my PC and I found out my flags and my rank which I never saw by logging on by my mobile. Any idea?



Mobile has limited features due to bandwidth decrease we have to do for mobile interfaces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Masīd

WebMaster said:


> Tapatalk is free right now and PDF works on it.
> 
> Download now otherwisw its 1$


Bro why I don't have an option to change my name to something else ??


----------



## EagleEyes

Masīd said:


> Bro why I don't have an option to change my name to something else ??



Change it to what?


----------



## Masīd

WebMaster said:


> Change it to what?


Switch to another name

There is no option on website to change my name


----------



## EagleEyes

Masīd said:


> Switch to another name
> 
> There is no option on website to change my name



Write on my profile, what you want the name changed to. Yes, there is no option otherwise.


----------



## nair

WebMaster said:


> It should be fixed, can you try? I didn't change anything.



Last few days i dont find the issue which i faced.... Now the orientation is back to normal and i can post using phone.....


----------



## EagleEyes

nair said:


> Last few days i dont find the issue which i faced.... Now the orientation is back to normal and i can post using phone.....



Ok, glad it is working now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

keep getting msg that I don't have permission to perform this action like uploading pics and posting and even accessing the think tank on pdf mobile.


----------



## fatman17

Has TT section been removed


----------



## fatman17

Seems to be working now


----------



## vsdoc

@WebMaster 

I got a new smart phone. Android. My first.

I tried to download your app.

The app says it needs access to various personal parts of our presence online.

There is a box with a hell of a lot of stuff ticked.

So I'm doing it via browzer as before. Google Chrome.


----------



## EagleEyes

vsdoc said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> I got a new smart phone. Android. My first.
> 
> I tried to download your app.
> 
> The app says it needs access to various personal parts of our presence online.
> 
> There is a box with a hell of a lot of stuff ticked.
> 
> So I'm doing it via browzer as before. Google Chrome.



It should be a non issue. All it does is completes the formalities.


----------



## Levina

@WebMaster
I usually login from my mobile and there's this issue that I've been facing since sometime now. The issue is, on iPhone screen, the "*post reply*" tab of your forum appears very close to the mobile keyboard "*Done"* tab.
This has on many occasions lead me to erroneously post replies, even before I was done typing.

Will you be able to shift the "*post reply" *tab from the right hand side to the left hand side???

I am posting a screen shot...











KURUMAYA said:


> @WebMaster sir
> I found better to ask here rather than create a new thread, since I join PDF I'm using it on my iPhone mobile and it's getting great day by day. Another day I log on from my PC and I found out my flags and my rank which I never saw by logging on by my mobile. Any idea?


If you hold your iPhone in vertical position/ portrait orientation then the flags and ranks are not visible.
Hold it horizontally/landscape orientation to view ranks and flags in every post. Holding the phone horizontally, increases the screen space and accommodates more details in a profile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

DavidYork said:


> I cannot access PDF in mobile. I want to know more about it.



You can download the app defence.pk in apple store or google play.


----------



## alimobin memon

Hello friends Defence.pk website is one of the routine sites I visit but in era of mobile smartphone and responsive web designs The defence.pk is not responsive. I dont know where to contact admin so im posting here. Please make it responsive. I am web developer I believe it is now standard to make web app responsive to any design.


App is not good just stick with web app with responsive design


----------



## Curious_Guy

@WebMaster i use a samsung mobile & chrome for browsing , so for quite a few days cant browse pdf because of huge number of popups and tabs that opem , cant stay on site more than a minute , its happening with few other sites am directed to a site AdPerformanceNetwork and then lots of ads appear , i tweeted you about this along with the pictures ,


----------



## EagleEyes

Curious_Guy said:


> @WebMaster i use a samsung mobile & chrome for browsing , so for quite a few days cant browse pdf because of huge number of popups and tabs that opem , cant stay on site more than a minute , its happening with few other sites am directed to a site AdPerformanceNetwork and then lots of ads appear , i tweeted you about this along with the pictures ,



Nothing to do with PDF.


----------



## Green Arrow

@WebMaster 

I am not able to post through my Mobile APP. Message comes as ''Failed writing TaigaChat Message to data''.
Any Particular reason?

Thanks


----------



## Maravan

Green Arrow said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> I am not able to post through my Mobile APP. Message comes as ''Failed writing TaigaChat Message to data''.
> Any Particular reason?
> 
> Thanks


I'm also facing the same problem..


----------



## fatman17

Maravan said:


> I'm also facing the same problem..



join the club mates


----------



## EagleEyes

Ok, i have tested this. It should work now.


----------



## Maravan

Thank you.. Working[emoji4]


----------



## fatman17

Ever since having problems with pdf mobile and only being able to post in TT my contribution to pdf has declined immeasurably


----------



## darksider

I cannot find Android app of the pdf at play store.
Look like they remove it.
Even I cannot find it in my installed app history which have every app i installed in the past.
Can you check it?
Thanks
If it removed can anybody share the apk with me.


----------



## WebMaster

darksider said:


> I cannot find Android app of the pdf at play store.
> Look like they remove it.
> Even I cannot find it in my installed app history which have every app i installed in the past.
> Can you check it?
> Thanks
> If it removed can anybody share the apk with me.



It should be online again, if not online in 24 hours. Notify me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

WebMaster said:


> It should be online again, if not online in 24 hours. Notify me.


thnx
its there now.


----------



## WebMaster

Can somebody check the app on android and let me know if it is working currently?

@darksider
@fatman17
@Maravan
@Green Arrow


----------



## fatman17

WebMaster said:


> Can somebody check the app on android and let me know if it is working currently?
> 
> @darksider
> @fatman17
> @Maravan
> @Green Arrow


It's not working on my Samsung galaxy 3 but I recently bought a nook tablet Android and the app works on it. Weird .


----------



## darksider

WebMaster said:


> Can somebody check the app on android and let me know if it is working currently?
> 
> @darksider
> @fatman17
> @Maravan
> @Green Arrow


Its working on my android phone.


----------



## WebMaster

fatman17 said:


> It's not working on my Samsung galaxy 3 but I recently bought a nook tablet Android and the app works on it. Weird .



Delete the old app in your old phone. Reinstall.


----------



## fatman17

WebMaster said:


> Delete the old app in your old phone. Reinstall.


I did that but I will try again


----------



## fatman17

It's working. God bless you


----------



## fatman17

I had the old version. This one is new with changes.


----------



## Green Arrow

WebMaster said:


> Can somebody check the app on android and let me know if it is working currently?
> 
> @darksider
> @fatman17
> @Maravan
> @Green Arrow



Sorry @WebMaster I dont use anroid app. I am using Iphone which works fine for PDF app.


----------



## WarFariX

Dear , app is wo


WebMaster said:


> Can somebody check the app on android and let me know if it is working currently?
> 
> @darksider
> @fatman17
> @Maravan
> @Green Arrow


rking perfectly...some of the old issues are also resolved..however due to tapatalk enable , we cant see the ratings / positive/negative/neutral according to forum standards..and also the like button of tapatalk doesnt give like in real forum


----------



## fatman17

App is working fine


----------



## WebMaster

fatman17 said:


> App is working fine



Thinking about deleting the app. What is it in the app that is not available in the responsive web through mobile?


----------



## fatman17

WebMaster said:


> Thinking about deleting the app. What is it in the app that is not available in the responsive web through mobile?


I use the app 100 % of the time. It's a convinience thing. can use it anywhere. If pdf available only on laptop, then my presence will be reduced dramatically. ask others. start a poll.


----------



## fatman17

I upload info from twitter in seconds to pdf mobile. Very convinient again.


----------



## WebMaster

fatman17 said:


> I upload info from twitter in seconds to pdf mobile. Very convinient again.


Hi fatman, is the app working on android? I can confirm it works on Apple iOS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

WebMaster said:


> Hi fatman, is the app working on android? I can confirm it works on Apple iOS.


Yes. perfect. Fingers Xed


----------



## El Sidd

The left side scroll down button does not work on Android.
Somebody has gotta fix that.
Thanks


----------



## fitpOsitive

Om iPhone Alerts are not visible, until tilt(rotate) the scree.


----------



## fatman17

What's going on with this new format


----------



## WebMaster

fatman17 said:


> What's going on with this new format


Whats going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

Cannot access forum on tapatalk nor on Pakistan defence official app. add-on error


----------



## WebMaster

The Fist said:


> View attachment 471428
> Cannot access forum on tapatalk nor on Pakistan defence official app. add-on error


Fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

WebMaster said:


> Fixed.


Thanks as always webby


----------



## The Fist

WebMaster said:


> Fixed.


Thank you


----------



## WebMaster

> I have been facing difficulty ever since the mobile app of defence.pk was updated. All read threads are not greyed out making it extremely difficult to see which threads being followed or participated in have had new messages. Any idea how i can rectify that?



Anyone having these issues with Android?

@fatman17 @The Fist


----------



## fatman17

WebMaster said:


> Anyone having these issues with Android?
> 
> @fatman17 @The Fist


Nope working quite good actually


----------



## WebMaster

fatman17 said:


> Nope working quite good actually


Help @AsifIjaz i think he is having read/unread issues with threads.


----------



## darksider

WebMaster said:


> Anyone having these issues with Android?
> 
> @fatman17 @The Fist


yeah viewed thread is not greying out.but there is one white indicator on left of thread headline which disappear when view the thread.b
greying out is better for than white indicator.so pleas bring back it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Hi there
Did u update the app sir.. The problem started after the app updated to the latest version. Is it possible that u have not updated the app??


fatman17 said:


> Nope working quite good actually


----------



## darksider

Check

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

WebMaster said:


> Help @AsifIjaz i think he is having read/unread issues with threads.


Ha ha, me help when I need help


----------



## AsifIjaz

fatman17 said:


> Ha ha, me help when I need help


Lou g... So sir does that mean that i shud wait for eternity then....


----------



## FalconsForPeace

Links are same now in terms of bold/normal style. Now there is a bar on the left side that shows if it is read or not.


----------



## WebMaster

iOS and Android apps for Defence.pk are updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phanney

A suggestion. While accessing the site (https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/featured) on a mobile (oneplus 3t, s8, note 9, s10+) the thread title is going off the screen and the last word is either cutoff or not visible. 
My current tinkering shows that current minimum width for the div (.WidgetFramework_WidgetRenderer_Threads_List .DiscussionList) is set at 450px. If we decrease it to 360px, the thread title should render fine. Your web designers (who will definitely be more qualified in design) will have a better idea of how to accomplish the same in order to resolve the title cut-off.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

How to check my follower ?


----------



## Green Arrow

Hi 

I am not able to use PDF mobile apps on my Iphone. I dont see any topic in PDF discussion forum after downloading the Apps. 

Any Idea why ?


----------



## War Historian

Sir,
I am not able to see any photo shared on any thread. I also update the app on my mobile phone. But still i m not able see any photographs
Just like this screen short. Can you advice me how can i solve this problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

War Historian said:


> Sir,
> I am not able to see any photo shared on any thread. I also update the app on my mobile phone. But still i m not able see any photographs
> Just like this screen short. Can you advice me how can i solve this problem.


Same here...


----------



## WebMaster

UniverseWatcher said:


> Same here...
> View attachment 612291



I am noticing that this is now fixed.


----------



## Black Bird

I aam also facing this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Same


----------



## AsifIjaz

I posted the same a few days back.. Its not fixed till now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Historian

Sir problem still exist there


WebMaster said:


> I am noticing that this is now fixed.


----------



## WebMaster

War Historian said:


> Sir problem still exist there


I am using iOS and it works. I can see attachments in the forum. Are you using android?

Also is your app up to date?


----------



## Dual Wielder

I sometimes use a very old android tablet (about 7 years) and this site works flawlessly.


----------



## WebMaster

WebMaster said:


> I am using iOS and it works. I can see attachments in the forum. Are you using android?
> 
> Also is your app up to date?


Never mind, i see the problem.


----------



## WebMaster

People still having issues viewing images from android app?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

WebMaster said:


> People still having issues viewing images from android app?


No images.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Yes please resolve it


WebMaster said:


> People still having issues viewing images from android app?


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Android and updated


WebMaster said:


> I am using iOS and it works. I can see attachments in the forum. Are you using android?
> 
> Also is your app up to date?


----------



## WebMaster

@fatman17 are you able to see attachements on PDF app, what did you do to be able to see it?


----------



## fatman17

Absolutely nothing. All l know it's working. I can upload pics and also see them. Last l checked.


WebMaster said:


> @fatman17 are you able to see attachements on PDF app, what did you do to be able to see it?


----------



## War Historian

Yes Sir, same problem no images.please resolve it. Thanks


WebMaster said:


> People still having issues viewing images from android app?


----------



## Black Bird

No images


----------



## Aryeih Leib

fatman17 said:


> Absolutely nothing. All l know it's working. I can upload pics and also see them. Last l checked.


??


----------



## fatman17

Reload your app


Aryeih Leib said:


> ??
> View attachment 616624


----------



## WebMaster

fatman17 said:


> Reload your app


How?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

WebMaster said:


> How?


I meant delete and download the pdf app

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

I did it but same problem [emoji58]


fatman17 said:


> I meant delete and download the pdf app


----------



## fatman17

Aryeih Leib said:


> I did it but same problem [emoji58]


revert to webmaster. maybe compatibility issue.


----------



## fatman17

Aryeih Leib said:


> I did it but same problem [emoji58]


Yep problem of no pictures has returned


----------



## Aryeih Leib

He isn't interested in helping!!!


fatman17 said:


> Yep problem of no pictures has returned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

I guess but it's not like him to do that


Aryeih Leib said:


> He isn't interested in helping!!!


----------



## Aryeih Leib

[emoji852]


----------



## Aryeih Leib

@WebMaster ??


----------



## WebMaster

Aryeih Leib said:


> @WebMaster ??


Can't figure out the issue so far. Still looking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IMARV

WebMaster said:


> Can't figure out the issue so far. Still looking!


@WebMaster No notifications coming on PDF mobile on iOS, is it behaving as expected?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

IMARV said:


> @WebMaster No notifications coming on PDF mobile on iOS, is it behaving as expected?


Same problem


----------



## Aryeih Leib

@WebMaster???


----------



## Aryeih Leib

@WebMaster??


----------



## WebMaster

Aryeih Leib said:


> @WebMaster??


Bhai, i haven't found a solution yet. The plan is to update the app soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Good luck with it bcuz a lot of posters use pdf mobile bcuz it's handy and convenient. Cheers and stay safe.


WebMaster said:


> Bhai, i haven't found a solution yet. The plan is to update the app soon.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Best of luck and sorry if I disturbed you


WebMaster said:


> Bhai, i haven't found a solution yet. The plan is to update the app soon.


----------



## WebMaster

fatman17 said:


> Good luck with it bcuz a lot of posters use pdf mobile bcuz it's handy and convenient. Cheers and stay safe.


What does it offer that mobile web doesn't. We are thinking about abandoning the app due to cost involved.

Can everyone give their thoughts on this?


----------



## Aryeih Leib

No !!!!!! We find app more easy to use it's convenient please don't abandon it please please 


WebMaster said:


> What does it offer that mobile web doesn't. We are thinking about abandoning the app due to cost involved.
> 
> Can everyone give their thoughts on this?


----------



## fatman17

I use the app 90% of the time bcuz it's convinient


WebMaster said:


> What does it offer that mobile web doesn't. We are thinking about abandoning the app due to cost involved.
> 
> Can everyone give their thoughts on this?


----------



## WebMaster

fatman17 said:


> I use the app 90% of the time bcuz it's convinient



Are you using iphone?


----------



## fatman17

Samsung G3 old android. I phones and Samsung S10+ are very expensive in Pakistan PKR 175K+++


WebMaster said:


> Are you using iphone?


----------



## WebMaster

Aryeih Leib said:


> ??
> View attachment 616624


can you see attachments here for example this? @fatman17


----------



## fatman17

Not here


WebMaster said:


> can you see attachments here for example this? @fatman17


----------



## fatman17

But at the moment no issues with the pdf mobile except for notifications not being updated


----------



## WebMaster

fatman17 said:


> But at the moment no issues with the pdf mobile except for notifications not being updated


Is your notification setting ok? the app and https://defence.pk/pdf/account/alert-preferences?


----------



## fatman17

Notifications are working also now


fatman17 said:


> But at the moment no issues with the pdf mobile except for notifications not being updated


----------



## Aryeih Leib

No


WebMaster said:


> can you see attachments here for example this? @fatman17


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Are you able to see pictures?


fatman17 said:


> Notifications are working also now


----------



## fatman17

Aryeih Leib said:


> Are you able to see pictures?


Yes l can


----------



## Aryeih Leib

fatman17 said:


> Yes l can


Why am I not able to see these pics ???


----------



## WebMaster

Aryeih Leib said:


> Why am I not able to see these pics ???


Its fixed now, restart the app.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Sir I did restart the app still got nothing 
I am using Samsung j6 .could it be because of my phone ?


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Setting


----------



## WebMaster

Aryeih Leib said:


> Sir I did restart the app still got nothing
> I am using Samsung j6 .could it be because of my phone ?
> View attachment 626730


Maybe delete the app and reinstall.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Tried it too


WebMaster said:


> Maybe delete the app and reinstall.


----------



## fatman17

Very likely. I'm using a s3


Aryeih Leib said:


> Sir I did restart the app still got nothing
> I am using Samsung j6 .could it be because of my phone ?
> View attachment 626730


----------



## Aryeih Leib

@Webster thanks sir issue is resolved i can see images now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Gr8


Aryeih Leib said:


> @Webster thanks sir issue is resolved i can see images now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

What about you sir ?


fatman17 said:


> Gr8


----------



## fatman17

Ok so far


Aryeih Leib said:


> What about you sir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Yeah, it should be fixed for everyone. It was difficult to trace and fix.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Thank you sir


WebMaster said:


> Yeah, it should be fixed for everyone. It was difficult to trace and fix.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Why isn't app working


----------



## WebMaster

Aryeih Leib said:


> Why isn't app working



Whats the issue?


----------



## Aryeih Leib

@WebMaster


----------



## Aryeih Leib

It only happens at night


----------



## WebMaster

Aryeih Leib said:


> It only happens at night


Email me the IP while getting an error.


----------



## PDF

Aryeih Leib said:


> @WebMaster
> View attachment 630059


I got the same message so I finally decided to either use pdf on firefox mobile or on computer. The interface of web is much better.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Hachiman said:


> I got the same message so I finally decided to either use pdf on firefox mobile or on computer. The interface of web is much better.


I find it difficult to use website version



WebMaster said:


> Email me the IP while getting an error.


How to do that ?


----------



## WebMaster

Aryeih Leib said:


> I find it difficult to use website version
> 
> 
> How to do that ?


when you get error, open the browser and visit https://www.whatismyip.com/ it will give you the ip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Getting this error when tried to login.


----------



## WebMaster

It should be fixed, please confirm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

WebMaster said:


> It should be fixed, please confirm.


Working

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pdf mobile app is working now


----------



## StormBreaker

@WebMaster Bro please activate the page scroll on top of thread as well in mobile view, After the update, It is really hectic to scroll all the way down to move to a new page

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## azbaroj

EagleEyes said:


> 1) Tapatalk is enabled. You can find it, no notification will be given.
> 2) Default Mobile Style for smart phones
> 3) Lightweight Style for lower end, light phones.
> 4) Forumrunner app is also enabled (haven't checked however).


New Interface is unpleasant, unorganised, disgusting. Previous interface was much more better . In this new version rewind forward is a problem. Suppose a thread has 500 pages, how can I navigate through pages? 
Seperation of normal thread bar is not clear. 
I can't think how PDF has replaced a good version with a worst one .


----------



## untitled

StormBreaker said:


> @WebMaster Bro please activate the page scroll on top of thread as well in mobile view, After the update, It is really hectic to scroll all the way down to move to a new page


Having page navigation buttons on the top on mobiles would be nice
@WebMaster


----------



## Destranator

@WebMaster Off late, I can't quote posts from any Androids regardless of what browser I use. Every time I attempt to quote a post, the quotation brackets disappear.


----------



## WebMaster

Destranator said:


> @WebMaster Off late, I can't quote posts from any Androids regardless of what browser I use. Every time I attempt to quote a post, the quotation brackets disappear.


Can someone else confirm this?


----------

